# How hard is it to sail around the world alone?



## scottie55 (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't know why alot of sailors think its sooo hard to do a solo circumnavigation. I mean just do what Robin Lee Graham did. Get a sea-worthy boat, tons of food and supplies. And just sail off into the sunset. Whether it takes one year, two years, five years who cares. Or whether you visit one country, two countries, 10 countries, 50 countries. Just as long as you make it back in one piece, that is all what matters. Do you guys agree?


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

So easy a 14 year old could do it. (With 14 yrs of sailing experience)

LauraDekker.nl de Jongste solozeiler ter wereld! - ? Home ?


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

is this a baiting thread? just sayin

robins boat almost completely fell apart despite his best efforts---it was a leaky creaky mess... after getting some money he finished on a very new back then luders 33

I do agree however about the sail into the sunset...people get so caught up with outfitting a boat when all you have to see is those that have gone before you have done so in a gazillion type of vessels...so dont get caught up in westmarine catalogs and hearsay at the clubhouse...

refit and strengthen your boat and go cruising

simple


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

If you have to ask.. you aren't ready!


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Not that I'm qualified to answer, but what is a 10? If a 10 is how difficult it is to save enough money and put your own space program together so you can walk on the moon, then the number is probably around a 1. If a 10 is learning fluent Chinese, then it's probably a 6.

So we need a little more information. 

Regards,
Brad


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Scottie, how much sailing experience do you have to even imagine what is easy and what is hard in this case? I have been offshore only once in rough weather (sea was at 7) and I was with an experienced skipper. It was a very sobering experience. So I gave it a 10 in your poll because when you are alone and something goes wrong in bad weather, you are in a very tight spot. 
Having a lot of money for a good boat with a good gear helps a lot. Having a lot of experience helps a lot. Being a naturally born and confirmed badass helps. But it is still going to be a 10.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

Talk to any of the solo distance racers about what it takes to sail solo for long periods of time. The mental aspects of being alone for that long have caused suicides, are notorious for causing auditory and visual hallucinations, and the lack of sleep can be crushing. 

It can be done, but the total number of people who have completed a solo circumnavigation is probably less than 1,000. With a reported 260 as of 2009 there are more people that have been to the ISS than have solo circumnavigated (as reported).


----------



## Torch (Dec 9, 2013)

I appreciate the thoughtful replies. However, they seem to assume a non-stop circumnavigation, don't they?

What is the longest leg, 3 weeks maybe? Would loneliness be such a big factor if you were stopping along the way. Also would give the opportunity to re-provision and make repairs.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

It really depends on what route, and what boat, but three weeks is a pretty optimistic crossing from Hawaii to California for instance. It doesn't sound so bad, but try going and living in your kitchen for three weeks, never sleeping more than 20 minutes at a time, and randomly turn the spritzer on the sink spray you for a day at a time. At the same time, no kindle or books (they got wet and destroyed), no tv, no phone or internet, just sitting on your kitchen floor for a few weeks. Only eat food that doesn't need refrigeration, but you get a candy bar at the halfway point. Then at the very end on the three weeks, roll a dice, and if it turns up even add another week. 

Sure it is makeshift, and much easier than reality, but it will give you an idea of what it's like to do any distance solo sailing. Which is why the solo racers have to go thru significant proofing before they are allowed to even compete in many solo offshore races. The solo transpac for instance requires a minimum of a 400 mile solo sail for provisional admittance. 

I have done a good bit of solo sailing, up to about two days between ports. I have been sailing for 30 years, and raced big budget offshore programs, and done more deep water deliveries than I can count, and I wouldn't even consider a solo circumnav. I don't like myself that much.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

since I haven't done it I didn't vote

but I am impressed that apparently 12 here have as that is the current number of votes


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

christian.hess said:


> is this a baiting thread?


Yes. Could we please not feed this guy?


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

Stumble said:


> never sleeping more than 20 minutes at a time


I doubt there is one solo circumnavigator who stuck to a 20 minute watch schedule on all passages.


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

i gave it a 10,in 2011-2012 i sailed single maine to bahama and back.try it sometime


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Yes. Could we please not feed this guy?


got it


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Scottie;
I couldn't post a response to the poll because by phrase and concept it is uninformed. One thing that always stands me well when approaching an unfamiliar subject is a little serious reading/study. There are at this time a large number of books and articles available on the Internet and at the library which would inform you on the subject. A lot of them are great some quite intriguing historically but all would inform you more effectively than a multiple choice questionaire. Truth is if you read and consider Robin L Graham's experience he had a pretty rough time with isolation and on several occasions reached at least momentary breakdown. This is not unusual for solo ocean sailors. Key skill for any serious sailor is self directed learning...read study compare and then inquire As you refine your method your thoughts are refined as well and in combination with gradual experience (such as day sailing, short cruises and some over night navigation) you form a reliable understanding of the topic whatever it might be.....
have fun


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

How hard is it to sail around the world? I guess it's probably as hard as it is to climb Mt. Everest, but spread out over a period of 8 months or more, rather than a couple of days.
If one is an intelligent singlehander (or cruiser, for that matter) shouldn't one tuck a reef or two before dark, be aware enough of what's going on around you to be in control before most situations escalate, be in a mental state conducive to the intended voyage and have a vessel up to the trip?
It is amazingly tiring to spend a protracted amount of time at sea, but it shouldn't be hard work. With modern rigs, cockpit sail controls (halyards, reefing, etc.), roller furling, lazy jacks and the electronics most of us use, the difficulty factor has gone from ironman status to something a teenager can do (hey, a blind guy sailed to Hawaii).
Most of us would not sail in the Roaring 40's, the Furious Fifties or the Shrieking/Screaming Sixties; we'd choose the lower latitudes and the seasons, with attention to things like hurricanes, monsoons and the proper time of year for the cape transits.
Hard, not so much. Preparation, commitment and planning, more so.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

I've crossed a couple of oceans and I gave it a 9 given the need to round Africa something many early circumnavigators didn't have to do. I don't think a circumnavigation is "easy" with a good crew, probably a 5 or 6. It's much harder alone.

Don't believe me? Have a look at this guy's experience NYC to Bermuda.







I met Blake last summer in St. John's, NFL. He was on his way to Greenland. The link is for the start of a six (?) part series....I think the lack of sleep shows throughout the series. Worst part is part six. No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Leaving on solo circumnavigation = easy, finishing = hard. 9 or 10 (with 10 being just shy of impossible).


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Ah it's easy, was doing it last night untill the alarm went off


----------



## Pearson796 (Dec 21, 2013)

My wife and I have watched the documentary "Deep Water" a couple of times. Think about watching it and I think it will give you a good idea of how hard it is.


----------



## khammett (Sep 20, 2013)

I give it a 9 or 10.

Look what happened to this guy...

Rescue expected this morning for Newport circumnavigator - Los Angeles Times

He didn't even make it 1/4th into his voyage and he had a $250,000 sailboat.

Unexpected things occur. You don't want to end up in a situation such as this....


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

The Joshua Slocum society list solo navigators who have circumnavigated the world. The list contains 67 names, a pretty exclusive club.


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

ebs001 said:


> The Joshua Slocum society list solo navigators who have circumnavigated the world. The list contains 67 names, a pretty exclusive club.


I read and loved Slocum's "Sailing Alone Around the World." I was sad to learn afterward that Slocum himself died at sea during a later voyage. These kinds of questions seem to prompt mention of people who succeeded--as examples of how "doable" it is--while ignoring people who were lost to the deep.


----------



## saldrich (Oct 10, 2013)

Jessica Watson did a 7-month nonstop solo circumnavigation. She had internet with her (she could check her email), she had radio with her (she could call home and talk to family and get weather reports), she didn't have to worry about colliding with a ship while sleeping (she had a loud alarm system for that), she had cameras on board to document her journey. And she had quite a boat, a proven S&S 34 which has done many circumnavigations. She also had sponsors to provide her with all that state-of-the-art equipement.


----------



## Pearson796 (Dec 21, 2013)

saldrich said:


> Jessica Watson did a 7-month nonstop solo circumnavigation. She had internet with her (she could check her email), she had radio with her (she could call home and talk to family and get weather reports), she didn't have to worry about colliding with a ship while sleeping (she had a loud alarm system for that), she had cameras on board to document her journey. And she had quite a boat, a proven S&S 34 which has done many circumnavigations. She also had sponsors to provide her with all that state-of-the-art equipement.


See, it's not that hard, stop asking how hard it is and get out there and do it. She did it on a big boat...

Matt Rutherford did it on a 27' Albin Vega... Nonstop.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

scratchee said:


> I read and loved Slocum's "Sailing Alone Around the World." I was sad to learn afterward that Slocum himself died at sea during a later voyage. These kinds of questions seem to prompt mention of people who succeeded--as examples of how "doable" it is--while ignoring people who were lost to the deep.


From my understanding of Slocum's life after his circumnavigation, there was nothing left for him ashore, by the time he left on his last voyage. I believe many mariners, myself included, would much rather end their days at sea and we should not be considered "lost to the deep", but rather, as having gone home.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

saldrich said:


> Jessica Watson did a 7-month nonstop solo circumnavigation. She had internet with her (she could check her email), she had radio with her (she could call home and talk to family and get weather reports), *she didn't have to worry about colliding with a ship while sleeping (she had a loud alarm system for that)*, she had cameras on board to document her journey. And she had quite a boat, a proven S&S 34 which has done many circumnavigations. She also had sponsors to provide her with all that state-of-the-art equipement.


Well, not if you don't count the ship collision that occurred during her shakedown, prior to her departure... 

Jessica Watson survives collision, still wants to sail around the world alone - latimes.com



Pearson796 said:


> See, it's not that hard, stop asking how hard it is and get out there and do it. She did it on a big boat...
> 
> Matt Rutherford did it on a 27' Albin Vega... Nonstop.


Matt actually circumnavigated North & South America - which in many respects is a far more daunting challenge than a typical circumnavigation, or perhaps even a non-stop via the Great Capes...


----------



## Skip20 (Dec 17, 2012)

Let us know.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Even if you had a scale of "hardness" that everyone could agree upon, the number would be different for different people because sailors differ in their self-reliance, psychological adjustment, experience, preparation, motivation, resilience, adaptability, budget, equipment, skills, support structure ashore, and luck. So, if I were to give an answer it would be 7, 8, 9, and 10... and maybe for a few folks, 11.


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

Jessica Watson, Laura Dekker and Abby Sunderland were all well sponsored and had good safety equipment on board. Abby never finished. For these youngsters it looks they had a pretty good success rate considering. 

Matt on the other hand....... having talked with him and read his stories. Matt learned by trial by fire. This guy is an inspiration to all sailing neophytes. He makes it look easy.
Maybe even lucky. 

I think in the right boat properly prepared with good sail skills, I think any mentally, physically capable motivated person could do it. (lots of ifs there)


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Add in Abby's older brother Zac Sunderland and you get 4 out of 5... pretty amazingly good. Youth do at least tend to have the advantage of resilience and durability... and not knowing what can't be done.


----------



## khammett (Sep 20, 2013)

benesailor said:


> Jessica Watson, Laura Dekker and Abby Sunderland were all well sponsored and had good safety equipment on board. Abby never finished. For these youngsters it looks they had a pretty good success rate considering.
> 
> Matt on the other hand....... having talked with him and read his stories. Matt learned by trial by fire. This guy is an inspiration to all sailing neophytes. He makes it look easy.
> Maybe even lucky.
> ...


This what happened to Abby.


----------



## saldrich (Oct 10, 2013)

scratchee said:


> I read and loved Slocum's "Sailing Alone Around the World." I was sad to learn afterward that Slocum himself died at sea during a later voyage. These kinds of questions seem to prompt mention of people who succeeded--as examples of how "doable" it is--while ignoring people who were lost to the deep.


You need to read "Around the World Single-Handed" by Harry Pidgeon


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

On a scale of 1 to ten.......how hard is it to wipe your butt with your foot ???
Stupid question ???
Yeah, I thought so too.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

kjango said:


> On a scale of 1 to ten.......how hard is it to wipe your butt with your foot ???
> Stupid question ???
> Yeah, I thought so too.


I think the real poll should be, how many actually tried this after reading it? Let me just say my caloused heal is not very smooth! :laugher


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

There are people who swear it is easy, but if you look back over the attempts in the last few years most ran into trouble that included losing their masts, hitting or being hit by ships, etc. Very few of the recent attempts happened without significant problems. Here is a list of some of the young people ...

Robin Lee Graham - dismasted twice, had to sail over 2000 miles with jury rig.
Tania Aebi - hit a tanker in the Med, knocked down numerous times in storms.
Brian Caldwell - rolled over by a wave in the Indian ocean, almost hit by a supertanker.
David Dicks - numerous knockdowns, food poisoning
Jesse Martin - repeatedly knocked down, hit a whale, nearly hit a log floating in the ocean, lost all of his electronics, etc.
Zac Sunderland - Snapped boom, possible pirates in Indian ocean, mostly minor problems.
Michael Perham - Relatively straightforward sailing, minor problems.
Jessica Watson - Knocked down numerous times, hit a freighter before leaving.
Abby Sutherland - Lost her mast in the Indian ocean, rescued.
Laura Dekker - relatively minor problems.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

wind_magic said:


> There are people who swear it is easy, but if you look back over the attempts in the last few years most ran into trouble that included losing their masts, hitting or being hit by ships, etc. Very few of the recent attempts happened without significant problems. Here is a list of some of the young people ...


Three others that happened in the past few years ...

- Donna Lange - briefly ran aground (if I remember correctly) in South America, etc.
- Ken Barnes - dismasted (both masts), rescued after drifting in southern ocean for 3 days.
- Reid Stowe - hit a container ship, warned by Coast Guard to change course when wandering near a Navy missile firing range during a test.

I don't know if Reid Stowe's 1000+ days at sea was a circumnavigation or not.


----------



## Torch (Dec 9, 2013)

"possible pirates in Indian ocean". Huh???


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Torch said:


> "possible pirates in Indian ocean". Huh???


Source: Sailor Zac Sunderland endures first pirate scare , LA Times October 8th 2008


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

A little bit toward the other end of the enhanced maturity scale, Jeanne Socrates finally did succeed on her third effort at a solo nonstop circumnavigation, at age 70, after learning to sail in her 50s. Very nice lady, just got to meet her at a sailing club meeting a few weeks ago. Persistence.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

yes pirates...we saw them on the way to sudan and eritrea...now adays you can see them on the big screen next to tom hanks aka captain something or other


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

rgscpat said:


> A little bit toward the other end of the enhanced maturity scale, Jeanne Socrates finally did succeed on her third effort at a solo nonstop circumnavigation, at age 70, after learning to sail in her 50s. Very nice lady, just got to meet her at a sailing club meeting a few weeks ago. Persistence.


EPITOMY of persistence I admire her so much...really do


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

My longest solo passage has been 30 days when were wasnt any wind trans atlantic. It was still easy, i didnt go more bonkers than i was before. I got a bit bord by the end but mainly with food, not having enough treats and unusual food, and no freezer!.

Generally speaking solo sailing is MUCH easier than sailing with someone, so ifra couple dong a circ is a 5 then a solo circ is a 2 or 3.

Mark


----------



## Pearson796 (Dec 21, 2013)

How hard it is to sail around the world in a Pearson 30 with no watermaker and no sailing experience?

I'm thinking about attempting it just as soon as I get off the great loop. Should I take a right or a left at Mobile, AL?

Are there signs or navigation buoys on the ocean to guide me? How far are marinas apart? Are there good anchorages in the middle of the South Pacific? Where does one find a 5 mile long anchor rope... Does the 5:1 ratio still count in the pacific? Would I need 25 miles of anchor line to anchor in 5 miles of water?

LOL


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

Pearson796 I believe you are immensely qualified. You really should turn southeast at mobile and keep going. Watermaker? It will rain. What do you need the anchor for if don't have anything to run into?


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Does it count if you get half way around then have to turn back because you forgot to unplug the coffeepot?


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Seaduction said:


> Does it count if you get half way around then have to turn back because you forgot to unplug the coffeepot?


Two longs don't make a rite.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

wind_magic said:


> Two longs don't make a rite.


:laugher


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

poopdeckpappy said:


> :laugher


somebody splain dat to mee.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

rgscpat said:


> A little bit toward the other end of the enhanced maturity scale, Jeanne Socrates finally did succeed on her third effort at a solo nonstop circumnavigation, at age 70, after learning to sail in her 50s. Very nice lady, just got to meet her at a sailing club meeting a few weeks ago. Persistence.


I just can't get my head around "enhanced maturity scale". Does that mean she is older that she is chronologically is?


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

> I just can't get my head around "enhanced maturity scale". Does that mean she is older that she is chronologically is?


Did you say ENHANCED...... Sorry different topic. Have my head in the wrong place.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Perhaps should have said at the enhanced end of the maturity scale; Jeanne Socrates is delightful and her maturity is just right. At the chronologically junior end, I'd say that Laura Dekker and Jessica Watson were mature for their years -- likely more resilient and wise than most of their elders.


----------



## khammett (Sep 20, 2013)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> My longest solo passage has been 30 days when were wasnt any wind trans atlantic. It was still easy, i didnt go more bonkers than i was before. I got a bit bord by the end but mainly with food, not having enough treats and unusual food, and no freezer!.
> 
> Generally speaking solo sailing is MUCH easier than sailing with someone, so ifra couple dong a circ is a 5 then a solo circ is a 2 or 3.
> 
> Mark


Is this you?


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

rgscpat said:


> Perhaps should have said at the enhanced end of the maturity scale; Jeanne Socrates is delightful and her maturity is just right. At the chronologically junior end, I'd say that Laura Dekker and Jessica Watson were mature for their years -- likely more resilient and wise than most of their elders.


Believe me... the only thing enhanced at my end of the "scale" are the wrinkles and the waistline.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

khammett said:


> Is this you?
> 
> Sailing the Atlantic Ocean single-handed - YouTube


Can't swear to it, but it sure looks like the suave, debonair sailor that I've seen in his blog.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Seriously? Have you ever heard of the Southern Ocean?


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

saldrich said:


> You need to read "Around the World Single-Handed" by Harry Pidgeon


Thanks, I'll check it out. Though if I read one more book about a guy alone on his boat, my wife is going to start getting suspicious.


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Generally speaking solo sailing is MUCH easier than sailing with someone


Interesting. Yet you have a "Looking for Female Crew" web page linked from your signature. Hopefully none of the applicants see this!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

khammett said:


> Is this you?
> 
> Sailing the Atlantic Ocean single-handed - YouTube


Yep, thats me... When there was a bit of wind. The earlier part of the crossing was slow... Had to go south of cape verde islands to get wind  took a while. Lol



caberg said:


> Interesting. Yet you have a "Looking for Female Crew" web page linked from your signature. Hopefully none of the applicants see this!


I am not actively doing anything, just moping around the islands.  But if i was doing a passage it would be by myself.

Mark


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I think the mental aspects of actually committing to do a solo-circumnavigation are just as difficult, if not more so, than the actual technicalities of sailing. I have no doubt there are countless sailors who have the sailing skills to make it around the world, but there's a much smaller subset that are prepared for the solitude, financial commitment, resilience, persistence, motivation and trade-offs required to be successful.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

saldrich said:


> Jessica Watson did a 7-month nonstop solo circumnavigation. She had internet with her (she could check her email), she had radio with her (she could call home and talk to family and get weather reports), she didn't have to worry about colliding with a ship while sleeping (she had a loud alarm system for that), she had cameras on board to document her journey. And she had quite a boat, a proven S&S 34 which has done many circumnavigations. She also had sponsors to provide her with all that state-of-the-art equipement.


I like the S&S34 also. PO solo circumnavigated mine, pic below.

Here is also a great vid of Jessie Marin's solo non stop circumnavigation via 5 great capes in Lionheart, an S&S 34. OP should order a copy:

Amazon.com: Lionheart - The Jesse Martin Story: Jesse Martin, Jesse Martin, Paul Currie: Movies & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51M%[email protected]@[email protected]@51M%2BtEkdC9L

Here's some vid of Jessica's return from non-stop:


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

To compare an around the world cruise to a non stop round the world, is like comparing a walk in the park to running a marathon.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

This is really pretty simple. If you were anywhere NEAR ready to take on a voyage like this, then you wouldn't feel the need to ask a bunch of strangers on the internet how hard it is.


----------



## abrahamx (Apr 3, 2006)

scottie55 said:


> I don't know why alot of sailors think its sooo hard to do a solo circumnavigation. I mean just do what Robin Lee Graham did. Get a sea-worthy boat, tons of food and supplies. And just sail off into the sunset. Whether it takes one year, two years, five years who cares. Or whether you visit one country, two countries, 10 countries, 50 countries. Just as long as you make it back in one piece, that is all what matters. Do you guys agree?


ok sounds great. You have the cash for me to do so? cuz I would easily do it if I had money for a sea worthy boat and tons of food and supplies. I have plenty of experience and plenty of time, but no where near enough cash to even come close to buying one tenth of a sea worthy boat. let alone a ton of food and supplies. Or I would be there now. I got almost two grand in my savings. Maybe in a few more lifetimes I can do it.


----------



## safira (May 10, 2010)

When i did my circunavigation, I asked a lot of questions before trying it ... but i made myself a promise to do it when I was a youngster ... people told me it would take anywhere from 2 years to 4 years to do .... that was a joke cause I took just under 10 years to do it ... I would get to a place and stop for a week or two maybe even a month, the longest stop was about 4 months .... I had bad weather at times and even a few storms but all in all just watched the weather and sailed in the good and stayed put in the bad ... if you use common sense then it is not all that hard ... you get into trouble when you think you are a super hero and you can do anything!!!!!


----------



## Torch (Dec 9, 2013)

I love when replies begin with 'when I did...'

Great reply. Happy New Year all


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Seaduction said:


> somebody splain dat to mee.


Half way around the world is one long, returning is two longs but, that didn't make a rite, as in right of passage.

I thought that was pretty danm clever play on words


----------



## DocBrauer (Oct 6, 2007)

I have single handed to the Philippines where I am currently. Had two 1 month legs. Been in situations been much better with 2 people. Currently with a filipina who may continue with me so may not solo circumnavigate after all. Gave it a 7.


----------

